# mission craze



## teed (Sep 6, 2010)

hey guys i was just curious if any of you have any hands on time with a mission craze bow and if so what do ya all think? i do alot of bow fishing and i have an old person compound that works just fine for that but ive been thinking about getting more into bow hunting and stuff, basicaly im looking for something a little more modern and more compact and can be a good all around bow and definatly something that wont totaly destroy my wallet lol

any info you guys have would be much apreciated!

Thanks


----------



## FloraBamas*HotMess (May 29, 2013)

Hi! I am just getting into bow hunting, and bought a Mission Craze about a month ago. I have no other bow experience to compare it to, but I love it. My buddies that have been shooting for years were jealous of it, so it must be pretty good.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

The equiptment they make nowadays are ridiculious. If your just getting started into archery you should pick up a bow from 15 yrs ago and shoot it once for fun. Then will you realize the insane speed of "nowadays" bows. You can kill big game with new archery equiptment out to 70 yds no problem. That just ain't right. But you will not not slow down technology so you might as well join them. :thumb:


----------



## teed (Sep 6, 2010)

awsome thanks for your replys guys lol yeah i went out and bought one since i posted that and so far i am very very happy with it lol


----------



## FloraBamas*HotMess (May 29, 2013)

Cool. I've only shot mine 3-4 times so far, because I live on a miliatry base, so my yard is too tiny. I'm hoping to get over to my friend's house a couple times this week to shoot, and learn more. I'm surprised how well I've been grouping shots on target blocks so tar, but then again...targets don't move. This was the first bow I've ever shot, I've just shot rifle and shotgun before for hunting. I only hunt in North Dakota when visiting, so only every couple years. Going to try hunting in Mississippi this year I hope.


----------

